# Office 2007 Find and Replace Windows Disappeared



## djschaff (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm using Office 2007. In Word 2007, I had been using the Find dialogue box with Ctrl+F with no problems. Then, yesterday that functionality no longer worked. The dialogue box appeared, then 2 boxes appeared, and then thye disappeared. Now, I can't bring it up by using Ctrl+F or from the menu. Also, the Replace function doesn't seem to work from the menu. 

How do I bring the dialogue boxes back? Do I need to re-intall Office 2007.

Thanks.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Ctrl+F is a Windows feature and can be used in different apps. Can you use this in any other app?


----------



## djschaff (Oct 31, 2007)

The Ctrl + F works in Excel (and other apps); it brings up the dialogue box in Excel. However, when I try that in Word 2007, no dialogue box appears. Likewise, when I click on Find or Replace in the ribbon....nothing pops up. The whole screen seems to fade when I do Ctrl+F or click on Find or Replace in the ribbon on Word. 

Same thing happens with Ctrl + H....works in Excel but not in Word.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Open a word doc, click Help / Detect and Repair. Have your cd handy


----------



## djschaff (Oct 31, 2007)

I ran the Word diagnostics under Word Options, Resources for Word 2007. In fact, ran it twice. Everything completed with no issues. But, I still have the same problem, namely Ctrl +F and Ctrl +H as well as the edit menu for Find and Replace in Word 2007 only do not work. So, I'm still stuck.


----------



## djschaff (Oct 31, 2007)

Still looking for a response on next steps.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The Normal.dot template file used by Word might be corrupt.

To rename the Normal.dot file follow these steps:
1. Quit all instances of Word, including WordMail.
2. On the Windows taskbar, click Start, point to Find, and click Files or Folders.
3. In the Named box, type Normal.dot.
4. In the Look In box, select your local hard disk drive (or an alternate user template location if you are running Word from a network server).
5. Click Find Now to search for the file.
6. For each occurrence of Normal.dot that appears in the Find dialog box, right-click the file. Click Rename on the shortcut menu. Give the file a new name, such as OldNormal.dot or Normal-1.dot.
7. Minimize the find dialog box.
8. Restart your automation client to start Word.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q247028/


----------

